
National borders exist to pen poor people into reservations of poverty - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/belief/2016/jun/02/national-borders-exist-to-pen-poor-people-into-reservations-of-poverty?CMP=fb_gu
======
mpbm
Putting the cart before the horse a bit. Borders exist to establish a
separation between inside and outside. An awful lot of different things will
fall on either side of the line, but to pick out just one of those things and
pretend that's the only, or even the primary, reason the line was drawn is
silly.

It's also disappointing to fundamentally misunderstand what's going on. There
are four major elements to national power: Diplomacy, Information, Military,
and Economics (the DIME). The author is mostly looking at economics and
pretending that's all there is.

A nation has a responsibility to act in the interests of its citizens.
Sometimes that means acting against the interests of non-citizens. It's a
simple, if painful, concept. Analyzing immigration without acknowledging it is
silly. Additionally, in a nation supposedly run by consensus of its citizens,
it's silly to pretend that the process has failed just because you're unhappy
with the speed or the compromise. Slowness and compromise are features, not
bugs.

------
greggman
I'm torn by this.

On the one hand I pretty much agree. It's immoral. On the other hand I like
the place I live. It's very different from where I grew up (the USA). The
culture is vastly different. If the borders were opened that culture would
disappear very quickly. Parts of it I don't like might be better but parts of
it I do like would end up being more like the rest of the world which is
exactly why I'm living here. I don't want the rest of the world changing this
place.

~~~
superplussed
You really don't see the hypocrisy in your statement?

~~~
mpbm
You mean other than the first sentence being "I'm torn by this?"

